# Texas BBQ



## bigwheel

Thought this was sorta cute concerning some yankee ideas about Texas BBQ. We will need good bbq when the world comes to an end ya know? Apologies to them who cant see it. 
37 Things You Need to Know About Texas Barbecue


----------



## Prepared One

bigwheel said:


> Thought this was sorta cute concerning some yankee ideas about Texas BBQ. We will need good bbq when the world comes to an end ya know? Apologies to them who cant see it.
> 37 Things You Need to Know About Texas Barbecue


I am all for Texas BBQ and cold beer when the shit hits the big fan in the sky.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

"We will need good bbq when the world comes to an end ya know?"


Actually it's funny that you would say that. In many other forums I have posted discussion about favorite campfire recipes...and there are always more men who respond than women. While the old-school mindset holds that cooking is women's duty, the fact is that most preppers recognize that the very core of what they do is all about keeping your people fed. hence, most survivalists and preppers tend to be handier in the kitchen than their non-survivalist peers.

I love texas BBQ, but even more than that I love Mexican BBQ. Anyone who has ever eaten at a Pollo Feliz knows what I'm talking about. BBQ from south of the border is an entirely different beast...and a good one at that.


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> Thought this was sorta cute concerning some yankee ideas about Texas BBQ. We will need good bbq when the world comes to an end ya know? Apologies to them who cant see it.
> 37 Things You Need to Know About Texas Barbecue


Thanks BigWheel!


----------



## Moonshinedave

Never met a barbecue I didn't like. Some, I like much better than others. Mostly hickory, some oak, and last summer for the first time I used persimmon (reminds me of hickory but much milder). Dry rub on the brisket, 4-6 hours in about 225f smoke, might not be Texan, but pretty darn tasty.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Inlaws are seriously considering a place in Texas for the winter months. If they do I will be able to have this first hand - a whole bunch. And, I will have to consider the paperwork needed to get a permit for that state and to be allowed to transport. Maybe it's not doable. 

But I can taste that bbq already.


----------



## essdub

Moonshinedave said:


> Never met a barbecue I didn't like. Some, I like much better than others. Mostly hickory, some oak, and last summer for the first time I used persimmon (reminds me of hickory but much milder). Dry rub on the brisket, 4-6 hours in about 225f smoke, might not be Texan, but pretty darn tasty.


Same goes for me. But even though I'll use those other woods (and a few others) on occasion, NOTHING tastes like a good hickory smoked slab of meat. and don't even think about putting mustard on any of mine. Maybe some hot sauce...


----------



## dwight55

Inadvertently I became a West Texas BBQ fan, . . . a number of years ago when the gas stations around here were all selling bags of mexquite chips and I had a bottle propane table top grill.

Use a different grill nowadays, . . . but still like my mesquite...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter

Me being from "NC " NC BBQ is very good ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my uncle owns two BBQ restraints and they do very well ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I do like Kansas City BBQ , Memphis BBQ , and I love my own BBQ ,,,,, Hickory w/ Pecan works for me in my smoker ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GTGallop

Born and raised in the East Texas Oilfield. I've seen more deals cut over a table of brisket and ribs than at the 19th hole of a golf course. In our family, BBQ is a religion - we worship at the house of the holy smoke.

I've been to Smitty's, Louie Muller, Stanley's and Franklin's as well as Sonny Bryans, New Zion, McKenzies, Country Time and Bodacious. Since moving to Arizona the only two that come close to competing with TX-Q is Bryans Black Mountain in Cave Creek and Little Miss BBQ in Phoenix off of University.

And I would put my own Q up against any of them in a challenge. I know my smoked Thanksgiving Turkey already beats Greenberg hands down. And in all honesty, ribs are my achillies heel. The one thing I haven't mastered.

Typically I prefer fruit woods blended with Pecan but have been known to use hickory or oak in a pinch. I find that Mesquite is too hot and smoky for indirect smoking Q but it is great for grilling steak, burgers, chicken, stuff like that. And if anyone here thinks that hamburgers are BBQ, please stop that now. Grilling and BBQ are different. I've left parties abruptly when the invitation was for a BBQ and when we got there it was hot dogs and chicken wings.

Beer for BBQ can be wide and varied. Shiner Bock is the default but Pabst Blue Ribbon and Pearl are acceptable. So is St. Arnolds and Schlitz Malt Liquor. Don't judge the Schlitz - it is brewed in Longview that's why it is acceptable.

Some people like Budwiser and I guess that's fine - every party attracts trashy people sooner or later.


----------



## A Watchman

In this order:

Texas BBQ
Memphis BBQ
Mexican BBQ


----------



## essdub

Fruit woods mixed with pecan? Sounds interesting. I'll have to save some of my clippings. I've used pecan, it's good. 
There is some very good bbq in SC too, if you get far enough northwest from those yahoos in the middle and lower part of the state who love that yellow sauce


----------



## txmarine6531

I was raised on East Texas barbecue, with Central thrown in from time to time. My mother was born in central TX, so when we would visit family in Lockhart and Wharton we would get central TX barbecue. I don't think she ever truly liked East Texas style. Texas barbecue will always be the best in my book. Took me a while to get used to North Carolina style because it's vinegar based. Now I miss it. A popular restaurant up there, Texas Steakhouse and Saloon, is not authentic Texas barbecue for you guys that live in the Cackalaki area. Sorry, it's just not. Numbers 27, 34, and 35 are pretty damn funny.


----------



## txmarine6531

GTGallop said:


> Born and raised in the East Texas Oilfield. I've seen more deals cut over a table of brisket and ribs than at the 19th hole of a golf course. In our family, BBQ is a religion - we worship at the house of the holy smoke.
> 
> I've been to Smitty's, Louie Muller, Stanley's and Franklin's as well as Sonny Bryans, New Zion, McKenzies, Country Time and Bodacious. Since moving to Arizona the only two that come close to competing with TX-Q is Bryans Black Mountain in Cave Creek and Little Miss BBQ in Phoenix off of University.
> 
> And I would put my own Q up against any of them in a challenge. I know my smoked Thanksgiving Turkey already beats Greenberg hands down. And in all honesty, ribs are my achillies heel. The one thing I haven't mastered.
> 
> Typically I prefer fruit woods blended with Pecan but have been known to use hickory or oak in a pinch. I find that Mesquite is too hot and smoky for indirect smoking Q but it is great for grilling steak, burgers, chicken, stuff like that. And if anyone here thinks that hamburgers are BBQ, please stop that now. Grilling and BBQ are different. I've left parties abruptly when the invitation was for a BBQ and when we got there it was hot dogs and chicken wings.
> 
> Beer for BBQ can be wide and varied. Shiner Bock is the default but Pabst Blue Ribbon and Pearl are acceptable. So is St. Arnolds and Schlitz Malt Liquor. Don't judge the Schlitz - it is brewed in Longview that's why it is acceptable.
> 
> Some people like Budwiser and I guess that's fine - every party attracts trashy people sooner or later.


Only barbecue I had in AZ was Bubba's in Yuma. They had styles from all over the US. It doesn't compete with TX, but it's good when you haven't had any in a long time. And I'd like to add, if you're not a drinker like myself, Big Red and barbecue are a perfect match. That stuff was worth more than gold in NC for all the Texas folks stationed up there. I would bring a couple 12 packs back when I would go home on leave. Texas boys would come out of the woodworks wide eyed, "Where'd you get that! I'll give you 5 bucks for one!"


----------



## bigwheel

Well I got spoiled early in life eating bbq which had been slow direct cooked over mesquite coals by drunk Bohunks in S. Texas. Then we moved to North Texas and they were still at it up there. Thats my favorite. Think Cooper's in Llano duplicates the process pretty good...or used to anyway. For offset smoke cooking its hard to beat Oak with a little fruit wood added. Plum is my favorite addition with peach coming in 2nd place. Mesquite in an offset pit can be bad or good depending on where it came from. South Texas mesquite is great. North Texas variant of the same tree smells like a pile of dirty gym socks when it smolders. Hickory and Pee Can can be a bit too assertive in closed environments. Oak dont treat folks shabby like that.


----------



## Slippy

I learned a lot about life and BBQ while living in the Great State of Texas. I use the "Texas Crutch" every now and then.

God Bless Texas!

View attachment 14907


----------



## bigwheel

We call that the Noo Yawk Crutch around here..lol. Couldnt live without Mr. Reynolds Wrap.


----------



## Ikean

I grew up on Central Tx bbq. I'm in N.M now, no one does bbq right. I can't even find much good sausage. It's all ekrich smoked balogla type sausage . I canfind opa and Holmes smokehouse at at Walmart 3 hours away in Amarillo. No good sausage here. I need to make a trip to Elgin for a couple hundred pounds.


----------



## Ikean

If your from Houston take 290 to Austin and stop at all the bbq places and sausage factories. Stop at Giddings City Meat arrest. Walk through the shop into the back. It smells so good. Everything is good, but their brisket is awesome. Damn, I need to go back to Texas.lol


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Moonshinedave said:


> Never met a barbecue I didn't like. Some, I like much better than others. Mostly hickory, some oak, and last summer for the first time I used persimmon (reminds me of hickory but much milder). Dry rub on the brisket, 4-6 hours in about 225f smoke, might not be Texan, but pretty darn tasty.


Theres only 3 woods to smoke with Mesquite, Mesquite and Mesquite


----------



## Tennessee

In my past job I travelled all over the US and eaten BBQ in a lot of the 50 states. Tennessee has the best pulled pork and pork ribs and Texas for brisket/beef. But the key is knowing where to go! You just can’t stop anywhere and expect to get good BBQ.


----------



## Labello

The best item for the grill is good meat. My favorite is barbecued Memphis ribs. Oh man I would die for one portion now. And cold beer of course. Sam Adams :77:


----------



## bigwheel

Tennessee said:


> In my past job I travelled all over the US and eaten BBQ in a lot of the 50 states. Tennessee has the best pulled pork and pork ribs and Texas for brisket/beef. But the key is knowing where to go! You just can't stop anywhere and expect to get good BBQ.


How true. BBQ joints are plentiful around DFW with very few of them worth stopping at. Works the same with with Mexican food. Trying to find good sausage is always a challenge. The stuff they peddle at the grocery stores just dont cut it. Got some sausage from this place one time and found it exceptional. Seem to recall they were also rated as having the best Hamburgers in Texas..by Texas Monthly Magazine a few years back. 
Green's Sausage House - Cafe


----------



## Piratesailor

Texas BBQ, Oklahoma BBQ, Kansas BBQ, NC BBQ.....

It's ALL GOOD!

Now, next week in Houston is one of the larges BBQ cookoffs in the country.. 

I'm already drooling

(some say I do that anyway).


----------



## Ikean

South side in Elgin has awesome sausage. Last time I went in to the market part to get sausage, they asked how many hundred pounds I wanted.


----------



## GTGallop

piratesailor said:


> texas bbq, oklahoma bbq, kansas bbq, nc bbq.....
> 
> It's all good!
> 
> Now, next week in houston is one of the larges bbq cookoffs in the country..
> 
> I'm already drooling
> 
> (some say i do that anyway).


hlsr bbq?


----------



## bigwheel

We came about an inch of coooking the big HLSR cookoff a few years back. Just going to stop off in Fairfield to pick up some pocket change a week or two before. We got our buttocks handed to us on a platter. Burned up all the gas money to go to Jouston later in the month. Its an iffy hobby.


----------



## Farva

I miss going over to the Salt Lick on the weekend. Hell, I miss Rudy's...............I'm cold too....Another beer aint gonna fix it, but I'm gonna have one anyway


----------



## A Watchman

Farva said:


> I miss going over to the Salt Lick on the weekend. Hell, I miss Rudy's...............I'm cold too....Another beer aint gonna fix it, but I'm gonna have one anyway


Rudy's is decent, I like the laid back eat on a paper style. Top shelf, not even close but it will work for a fix.


----------



## A Watchman

I live in Texas, so my exposure to quality BBQ is a long storied one. I was turned on to dry rubbed ribs in Memphis...at Rendezvous many years ago. What about your preference .... dry rubbed or wet ribs?

https://www.hogsfly.com/TheRestaurant.php


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> I live in Texas, so my exposure to quality BBQ is a long storied one. I was turned on to dry rubbed ribs in Memphis...at Rendezvous many years ago. What about your preference .... dry rubbed or wet ribs?
> 
> https://www.hogsfly.com/TheRestaurant.php


The Rendezvous in Memphis is an experience that I strongly recommend. I'm an equal opportunity rib aficionado; wet or dry it don't matter.

I wish that 30 + years ago I had kept a journal of BBQ joints that I visited. I can't remember them all but I've been to some good ones.


----------



## bigwheel

One of my old pals went on a BBQ tour of KC a few years back. He say it aint no better than what we got but they give bigger portions for the same coins. He said Little Jakes Eat it an Beat it was one of his favorites. They must get cheaper cows up there.


----------



## A Watchman

Note to those in dairy land ......... Holstein cow brisket just ain't the same as Angus bred brisket.


----------



## Arklatex

By far, the best Q I've ever had. Located in Texarkana, USA










Their red headed stepchild sammich will make you do crime... And the twice baked taters...


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^^ Know that my friend and fellow North East Texan Arklatex, knows what he is talking about.


----------



## bigwheel

They cook on pine and have grits on the side? Where is the Pittsburg hot links? We are coming through there in May so hopefully yall can get it worked out before then.


----------



## Labello

Memphis barbecue is the best in the world. The Rendezvous has the best choice of sauces .My mother used to order a Black Gift Tote pack.It's really good.


----------



## Slippy

Every time I've been to Dreamland BBQ (any location) it has been consistently great. In the old days, it was just Ribs, Wonder Bread, Sauce and Iced Tea. Now they got a full menu but I stay with the original; Half Slab of Ribs and tea... but I 86 the Wonder Bread, gluten free you know.

Dreamland Bar-B-Que | Bar-B-Que Ribs


----------



## txmarine6531

Arklatex said:


> By far, the best Q I've ever had. Located in Texarkana, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their red headed stepchild sammich will make you do crime... And the twice baked taters...


I've been going to Texarkana since before I can remember, family is from and still live there, and I've never had it. Next time I'm up there I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## Arklatex

txmarine6531 said:


> I've been going to Texarkana since before I can remember, family is from and still live there, and I've never had it. Next time I'm up there I'm gonna try it out.


It on the NW corner of 30 and Stateline. Next time you're up holler and we can get some BBQ and hit the range.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok...we need some local yokels assessment of this place. I have been hearing good things. Not sure what is up with grit eaters trying to cook bbq..but who knows? lol

Country Tavern - 31 Photos - Barbeque - Kilgore, TX - Reviews - Yelp


----------



## A Watchman

Country Tavern is a well visited and local favorite located between Tyler and Longview. It is a semi large place with live bands on occasion. good BBQ, yes. A classic ....falls a little short. Their ribs are their go to seller.


----------



## Arklatex

Hey Bigwheel, what do you think of Rudy's BBQ? I ate there once and seem to remember it being ok. It's either in Denton or Fort Worth. Can't remember but it's in your neck of the woods somewhere.


----------



## A Watchman

Arklatex said:


> Hey Bigwheel, what do you think of Rudy's BBQ? I ate there once and seem to remember it being ok. It's either in Denton or Fort Worth. Can't remember but it's in your neck of the woods somewhere.


Ark ....... there is one in Tyler also.


----------



## Arklatex

A Watchman said:


> Ark ....... there is one in Tyler also.


Verdict?


----------



## A Watchman

I like Rudy's. It is a decent BBQ fix and with a low key atmosphere. The Spring Creek BBQ joint gets more traffic but likely based on location in the heart of south Tyler's shopping district. Want the better in town BBQ fix, travel the 20 minutes around the loop to the NW side of town and eat at Rudy's.


----------



## bigwheel

The only Rudy's I know about is on the Bandera Hwy close to San Antone. Drove by it a few times and it sure smelled good. Never heard of one around here. When we got in the comp cooking hobby we turned into bbq snobs Seldom eat it out when I have grandkids which can cook better than most of them jokers who do it for living I aint easly impressed in other words. Never tried it but I have kin who claims anybody who wants bbq in the metromess should go to Hard Eight in Roanoke. They built a Coopers in the Stockyards a few years back...but dont see any big piles of Mesquite wood in front or back. They cooking on Southern Prides or Oylers gas or electric assisted models most likely...gag heave sputter. 
Hard Eight BBQ


----------



## Slippy

Back in the early 90's I lived and traveled TX quite a bit. I found a Que joint in or near Milano, TX. Can't remember the name but it was good enough to stop there a few times. Ring any bells?


----------



## bigwheel

No been through Midland a time or two but never stopped for bbq. Now Mrs. Allens in Sweetwater has the best fried chicken in Texas. She cookis it just like my Mama did. She passed and her kids around running it now. I bet its still good.

Allen Family Style Meals - 22 Photos - Chicken Wings - 1301 E Broadway St - Sweetwater, TX - Reviews - Yelp


----------



## A Watchman

Bigwheel - Rudy's near Ft Worth - Frisco and Arlington ....... Find Rudy's Locations Near You | Rudy's Texas BBQ


----------



## txmarine6531

There are Rudy's BBQ up and down the I-35 corridor. The original is just west of San Antonio off of I-10 a little. For a chain, it's pretty good, their creamed corn is awesome. The location on the south end of Waco has good local desserts for sale.


----------



## Farva

A Watchman said:


> I live in Texas, so my exposure to quality BBQ is a long storied one. I was turned on to dry rubbed ribs in Memphis...at Rendezvous many years ago. What about your preference .... dry rubbed or wet ribs?
> 
> https://www.hogsfly.com/TheRestaurant.php


Absolute newb here. I know I loved going over to the Salt Lick in Driftwood. Rudy's is good, but it doesn't compare. I know nothing. Hell, I used to love going to HEB and sampling while shopping. That was good too, and the beer section had a single bottle section so you didn't have to invest in a sixer or 12 to find out what it tastes like. Whataburger, Taco Cabana..........Sweet Jeebus, let me go back to Hill Country......


----------



## dwight55

Well, . . . you guys did it, . . . 

Feb 19th, . . . and I got my smoker fired up, . . . and about a 3 pound pork roast out there getting the treatment.

It's so windy sometimes up here that I had to build a wind screen for it, . . . it wouldn't get hot enough to cook anything any other way.

Got the wind screen around it, . . . got some white oak smokin' right real good, . . . 

Ain't gonna be no "FEAST", . . . but it's got to beat back all that other stuff I've lived on for the last 2 1/2 months.

Iff'n I don't fergit, . . . I'll pop a picture let y'all drool a while, . . . and iff'n I do fergit, . . . well, . . . it was good :cheerful:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55

OK, . . . here's the product, . . . 

I let the heat get to it a bit more than I wanted, . . . but it's a pain to monitor it in this weather condition.

'Twas a bit crusty, . . . but beats the heck out of Kroger's roast beef.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## txmarine6531

dwight55 said:


> OK, . . . here's the product, . . .
> 
> I let the heat get to it a bit more than I wanted, . . . but it's a pain to monitor it in this weather condition.
> 
> 'Twas a bit crusty, . . . but beats the heck out of Kroger's roast beef.............
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


There's absolutely nothing wrong with having a little "bark" on a slab of meat. I actually like it a lot. I see people tear it off and leave it in the pan, and I scoop it up and knaw on it.


----------



## A Watchman

Yep, please pass the bark on over here!


----------



## chocks141

I miss working on the road because I would be in some part of Texas at least twice a month. Can't say I ever found bad barbeque anywhere in Texas.
KD's in Midland is pretty awesome. Walk in, they hand you a tray with butcher paper on it, open the smoker, and they keep shoveling until you tell them to stop. All the sides are the same way. When you get to the register, you put the tray on a scale and it's so much a pound.


----------



## dwight55

My favorite Tx place, . . . Big John's Feed Lot, . . . Big Spring, Tx.

I could spend a half hour typing in all the unique stuff about the place, . . . suffice to say the food is good, price is great, and if you like pecan pie, . . . better find a way to get there.

Don't look like much, . . . from the outside, . . . but it's great.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## txmarine6531

A place that use to be awesome is the Bar BQ House back home. The current location is not the original. The original was only a hundred yards away, but that builbing was torn down along with several other businesses to make way for a shopping center. The old place was kinda dark inside from the smoke rolling out of the pit, which was right behind the counter. Your eyes and nose would burn when you first walked in. The quality has gone downhill since they moved. Only thing that hasn't changed is the bull on the roof. It's still good though. I try and eat there when I'm home.


----------

